# so who here also owns a road bike?



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

after the tour de cure ride (100k/62 miles) i decided that I wanted to push myself even further (century rides and such) and that i'd prob be happier doing it on a "comfortably setup" road bike...

so I went to watching craigslist... and found a bike that'll suit me... I was looking for an older steel frame bike that'll take a bit larger tires

I found this...




1993 trek 400... it falls into the "sport" catagory (not full on racing bike but not the slow handling of a touring bike)... it's a "25.5" frame measured c-t which translates to 64.7cm... the largest size they made... it's also the final year trek made lugged steel frames... 7spd so easy to spread to a modern 130mm dropout... also uses a freewheel which isn't great for my size but makes it easy to convert to a ghetto fixie if I ever so choose (or find i don't like it it'll be easy to sell)

right now i'm working on getting the fit dialed in.... I need a taller and shorter stem (funny quills) to get it about 2" higher up and pulled back about 20-30mm... after I get the fit right i'll be bringing my shfiters up to the bars... prob for now use some old MTB 7spd thumbies... eventualy go with bar end shifters...

ultimately i want to build it to something VERY similar to this...








https://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=273406

wife said I have to sell a bike so the money from selling one will go into the karate monkey and this bike 

so who else has a road bike?


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

I had a carbon Specialized Roubiax but traded it for a CX bike. Its way to dangerous riding the streets around here and its just not very fun to go on long road rides. Now I can at least have something that has more purpose for what I like to do.

Heres a pic of it on its maiden voyage just this past Friday.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I ride a 1997 Land Shark with Reynolds 731 OS...perfect for me, I love this bike. It is very racy geometry though.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Look for used Trek 520 bikes...super burly frames, wheels, and parts. They are touring bikes so loading them up (either rider, panniers, or both) is not an issue.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a Kona Jake with 40c Kenda Breaker touring tires that I use for road and and commuting.


----------



## taterbug (Jul 30, 2008)

I also bought a cross bike and set it up to ride the roads. I love the fact that I can go outside my house and do a ride without having to drive to a trailhead. But, road riding is a totally different type ride than mtb. MTB'ing is more anaerobic whaereas road is more aerobic. Mix it up or you will be surprised how hard mtb'ing is if you ride too much road


----------



## bmaslia (Oct 10, 2009)

*I ride a 60"*

Motobecane aluminum with carbon fork. $800 at bikes direct.com Full Ultegra..Cant beat it. Road riding has no doubt helped my mtn bike endurance. Riding road at present as both front and rear shocks on mtn bike are out at push.


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Right now riding a GMC Denali ($50 on clearance at Walmart). It is a size to small for me but am looking at a Trek when my bonus check arrives in March!

Bmaslia is right on about the endurance improvement while doing road rides. I usually do a sponsored 100K once a month.


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

I picked up a road bike shortly after our daughter was born because I no longer had the time to get to the trails on a regular basis. It was the best thing I ever did for my cycling. My geared road bike is a Specialized Allez Elite and a I have an early '90's Bianchi that is being built as a SS. 

Good luck!


----------



## MikeLD (Aug 8, 2009)

I have 3 Road bikes ... a surly cross check I built up with super wheels ... Phil Wood hubs, 48 spoke rear, 40 spoke front, a surly pacer "rain bike" and a custom steel made by Carl Strong (picture attached).


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

nice Strong, I always have admired his work


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

I did the Tour the Cure in VA this year to celebrate being 8 weeks post op cancer surgery.I did it on my Hybrid and realized I wanted to do more so I got a Giant Defy. Then I took the Hybrid on a real trail and traded it in for a Giant Yukon that Monday. I enjoy the crap out riding both.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

It seems mountain bikers having a road and/or cyclo bike in addition to their trail bike(s) is fairly common. I have both a road (Basso) and cyclo (Rocky Mountain), but they are just for summer riding (hot desert days) or when I can take a lunch ride on the park trail next to work. I find pavement riding is beneficial because of the different kind of work-out, but, of course, pavement riding is BORING. I think one of them will be going (likely the road because the cyclo is more versatile).

Steel lugs! Excellent. I have a 93 Bridgestone RB1 that I need to spruce up and sell to someone that will appreciate it (too small for me, though I used it off and on for many years).


----------



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a 1995 trek 720 36h on 38's and a Surly 1x1=11 rolling on the stock 24" hoggy-g's. Considering Surly makes a 135mm, nutt'ed, disc'ed, and fix'ed hub... The 1x1 is in real danger of getting turned into a 700c fixie. I'd keep the 24's just for freewheel action but the bb height is just way to low to go fixie on the 24's w/175 cranks.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I got a road bike in addition to my MTB and got bored with it, gave it away and bought schwalbe big apple tyres for my MTB.

I can now do road riding speeds, cover huge distances,

However more importantly, i can jump up and down curb, have brakes that work and most importantly sit in comfort. 
sure I use more energy, but to be fair I have stores of energy I am trying to remove!


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 28, 2006)

Sort of-cross bike I ride mainly on the road:


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

I have a road racing bike (a custom lugged steel frame from the early nineties), a touring/hybrid (tourbrid? Hyring?) bike for dirt roads and commuting, and an old 10 speed road bike recently converted to use an Alfine IGH, for commuting and winter riding.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

I just got a Specialized Roubaix, switching over from a more basic Trek. 

Road riding is a different experience, and a good one. Its more of you vs yourself, instead of you vs the trail/mountain. You get out what you put into it.


----------



## charliethetuna (Jul 29, 2009)

iro mark v 55cm single speed track bike. 18.5 pounds.


----------



## fallzboater (Jan 18, 2004)

Many of those older, very large size steel frames are sketchy handling, so be careful if you ride in the mountains. Even a lot of the newer production frames can be a handfull; for some reason they like to make the head tubes steeper as the frame size goes up (presumably to keep the wheelbase short, but the trail dimension goes down). I had a full custom road frame built by Curtlo five years ago, great frame for a very reasonable price.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

I picked up a Giant FCR3 in the spring for a hair over $500.
Ichainged the bars. put on a rear rack I had. does good for around town and the bike paths with the wife.


----------



## GruntChief (Aug 8, 2009)

I just bought a 2009 Cannondale CAAD9 BBQ Matte Black but have not ridden it yet because I have had Bronchitus. It is gorgeous though


----------



## Eastcoast Manik (Sep 20, 2009)

I own a pseudo road bike. It isn't great but it's a hell of a lot faster than my hardtail Manik. I used to use it for grocery store trips etc, but now I just use the manik on my fat 2.5 inch nevagals (more of a work out :thumbsup: )


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I've got a road bike but I hardly ever ride it with other people. Its just for solo workout runs every other day of the week. Honestly I never really missed it while it was in pieces for the last 6 months but I rebuilt it for a local charity ride and now I wonder how I lived, being limited to ~15mph on my SS. Even still it ends up being my loaner bike for anyone over 6 feet tall and I'll ride my mountain bike. 

Seems like road bikes are a hassle for big guys, or at least older ones. I've been through 2 sets of wheels, 2 bent axles per wheelset, and countless broken spokes. I'm trying to resist the mod bug on it since its so old but I'm spending so much just keeping it rideable.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I was going for a Giant FCR but then I rode a Seek. Gettin one of them. A slightly wider tire and a much burlier frame.

I am also picking up old steel, lugged frame Schwinn Varsity bikes.I had one from age 13 to 21 and I could not kill that bike! I rode through 3 sets of tires but did nothing else to repair that bike. 

So I have 2/3rds of one now and am picking up 2 more complete, functioning bikes witin a week or so. I figure I will build one good bike from all the parts, and maybe build a second then sell off what I don't want or need.


----------



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

I finally got pics so i'll play!

Surly 1x1=11 w/fixie set-up. custom built 3x 32h wheels w/45/42 chainring set-up. 









Litespeed Tuscany w/Campy Record 10-speed set-up.


----------



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh and I ride both bikes with clipless pedals now-a-days.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

I got a Jamis Satellite in the spring to start road riding again. It's a steel frame with "comfort" geometry so it makes a good long distance bike, but the stock wheels were flimsy. On the second day of the Seattle to Portland I broke 3 drive side spokes and one non drive side plus a rear flat from tacks scattered on the road. Then I bought a set of Easton EA50 wheels and Kevlar reinforced tires. Since then it has been great and done several 75-100 mile rides. I also got a cyclocross bike in the fall (Redline Conquest Pro), no wheel problems but I pinch flatted the rear tire in my first race.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

1989 Bianchi Sport SX converted to SS 46x16 gearing, 2009 Specialized S works Tarmac SL2 module with Dura Ace 7900 groupo. I ride the Bianchi more often, simplicity!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I ride it to on about 3 group road rides a year and a couple of dozen hill climbs a year.


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a Specialized Roubaix Elite that I started riding on, but it doesn't get nearly as much road time now that I have discovered mountain biking and my Gary Fisher Hi Fi Pro.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

clydecrash said:


> It seems mountain bikers having a road and/or cyclo bike in addition to their trail bike(s) is fairly common. I have both a road (Basso) and cyclo (Rocky Mountain), but they are just for summer riding (hot desert days) or when I can take a lunch ride on the park trail next to work. I find pavement riding is beneficial because of the different kind of work-out, but, of course, pavement riding is BORING. I think one of them will be going (likely the road because the cyclo is more versatile).
> 
> Steel lugs! Excellent. I have a 93 Bridgestone RB1 that I need to spruce up and sell to someone that will appreciate it (too small for me, though I used it off and on for many years).


If its an 56ish you can sell it to me un-spruced up..


----------

